# Programmierung eines MazeGames



## jono (11. Aug 2020)

Aufgabe ist das Erstellen eines MazeGames. Erstmal möchte ich das Maze mit JavaFX erstellen. Wie kann ich da am besten anfangen? Also wie Fx funktioniert ist mir bewusst, nur wie erstelle ich denn ein Maze mit schwarzen undurchlässigen Wänden und begehbare Wegen? Habe keine Ahnung wie ich da anfangen kann, kann mir da jemand bitte weiterhelfen?


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (11. Aug 2020)

Maze generation algorithm - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------

